# HSI info



## robgel (Jun 17, 2005)

Just got back from a week in Puerto Vallarta ... great week!!!  Sat through a TS presentation.  They told us about HSI exchange company and said it has more resorts than RCI and II combined ... but I never heard of it before.  Any info from anyone on HSI?  Good?  Bad?  Ugly?   Thanks for any info.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 17, 2005)

Unimpessive. There may be still be recent a discussion on the old BBs.


----------



## KenK (Jun 18, 2005)

Website # 1:  Check 'requested membership fee at end:

http://sales.holidaysystems.com/

#2  Check resale weeks and price against anywhere that really want to sell a T/S:
http://www.holidaysystems.com/resales/

#3  The "Dream Maker" div of HSI.  I do not believe this is an exchange company.:

http://www.holidaysystems.com/resales/dreammkr.html

I think you could do about as well (esp if they want $30,000 for a "MEMBERSHIP"  looking up some nice T/S places without even owning a T/S at IIs  www.condodirect.com  Or any of the RCI sites open to the public.

Tony- I could not  find the discussion there was on RSI in the old BBS, if I do, I will post for the OP


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 22, 2005)

*Hsi*

There was a post a couple of months back on HSI. I am a member, not one of the smarter things I did.  They are an exchange company with a decent supply of resorts ( mostly 4*) in their inventory. They by no means have more selection than II and RCI put together.  If you buy their membership (which isnt cheap or worth the money) then you can rent their weeks for about the same as a maintenance fee would be.  I have rented Club deSolei in Vegas for $200.00 for a 2 bedroom. I have compared their cruise prices and they are comparable with other packages and discounts.  Since I already paid the $1700 for the membership  (sad face)  then I will keep it.  It could come in handy when I retire.  But..... you could do just as well with RCI/II on their getaways.


----------



## SciTchr (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for this advice. We heard about HSI at the Sheraton Buganvilias in PV and I thought it sounded good, as well. I appreciate your post.


----------



## brucecz (Jun 22, 2005)

Their for sale "Bargin postings" as shown below are in most cases about 10 to 100 times higher than the true resale market really is and note the resort advertised should be   updated.
IMHO.

Bruce  

Ramada Suites   NV (Las Vegas)  1-bedroom  4  Floating   No  $9,900  3613-8  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ramada Suites   NV (Las Vegas)  1-bedroom  4  Floating  High  No  $5,000 USD  8-103034  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ramada Suites   NV (Las Vegas)  1-bedroom  4  NA  NA  No  $9,400 - $12,800  66382-1  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ramada Suites   NV (Las Vegas)  2-bedroom  6  NA  Red  No  $15,000 USD  66416-2  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ramada Vaction Suites - Las Vegas   NV (Las Vegas)  2-bedroom  6   Red  No  $20,000 (OBO)  66598-1 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ramada Vaction Suites - Las Vegas   NV (Las Vegas)  Studio  4  Floating  High  No  BEST OFFER  S01-05655


----------

